# Next z73 Kraken Lüftersteuerung geht nicht bitte um Unterstützung



## ITZONE (28. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Forum Leser, 

heute haben wir eine CPU Kühler die Kompaktwasserkühlung Next Kraken Z73 Installiert.Jedoch mit einem Problem das die Lüfter die drei auf vollen touren werkeln aber die Steuerung nicht möglich ist. 
wir haben versucht über die Next Software zu regeln aber nix geht auch nicht über all suite 3 oder Bios X570 Board Asus Strix Gaming E.

In der Next Software wird nicht mal die Lüfter Speed angezeigt, jedoch laufen alle drei Lüfter auf vollen touren.

wir wissen absolut nicht woran das liegt wir haben alles korrekt angeschlossen wie zbs. die FAN HEADER 3x aneinander. und den 3pin Pump Anschluss an dem Board AIO PUMP da gabts dann erstmal ein FAN ERROR beim Neustart daraufhin haben wir den 3pin Stecker an den CPU Fan reingestöpselt und kamen ins Windows rein alles geht Display am Kraken und wird auch nicht heiß beim Zocken jedoch lassen die Lüfter sich nicht regeln und es ist Laut.
SATA der Kühlung ist auch dran und den USB 2 Port an der Platine haben wir auch drin. Wenn ihr das Problem kennt, gibt uns bitte ein paar Tipps.
 Die Kraken Next war so teuer dafür sollte Sie auf anhieb gut funktionieren.
LG.IT ZONE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2020)

Es heißt NZXT, nicht Next  Man spricht das wirklich N Z X T. Das ist *keine* Abkürzung für Next 
Sorry fürs klugscheißen, aber das hat mich beim Lesen echt getriggered  

Also erstmal die Pumpe wird ja korrekt angezeigt nur die Lüfter nicht. Zu denen hast du aber auch nichts geschrieben. Es muss nicht nur die 3 Pin Pumpe angeschlossen werden, sondern die Lüfter auch! Wie sind die denn angeschlossen?


----------



## ITZONE (29. Oktober 2020)

All Right der Firmenname ist gewohnheitsbedürftig 
Klar die Lüfter sind alle drei verbunden, dass erklärt sich ja von selbst, die einfach an die vorhandenen Kabel einzustöpseln. Sonst würden Sie ja nicht laut drehen.


----------



## ITZONE (29. Oktober 2020)

Dankeschön Problem ist gelöst. Lüfter werkeln wieder Silent.


----------

